# second tad dead



## kermit70 (Jan 24, 2006)

My second tadple just died. Both tads died while the tale was about half way gone. I change water daily. Both tads were doing fine then the next day, dead. Any advice?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

From your description of the tail being halfway gone, I take it to mean that both front and back legs had appeared. If that is the case, once they pop you need to lower the water level so that they can successfully crawl out when they are ready.

If I am misreading the situation, please clarify so that we can more appropriately help you.

Bill


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

either that or if they are spindly (which I would assume you would have mentioned if they might be), when the tail is half absorbed is usually when they die.


----------



## kermit70 (Jan 24, 2006)

*tad problems*

I was thinking the water level may be an issue so I put a piece of corkbark in the container. Is that enough?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

You will still want to lower the water level. Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

> I change water daily.


You might want to try changing only a 1/4 of the water every week, instead of all the water every day, that gives the water a chance to develop beneficial bacteria that help break down ammonia and other pollutants excreted by the tads. 
Changing the tads water on a daily basis (IMO) is not a good thing, but I doubt it killed them. Sounds to me like it may have been the water level thing. (like Bill said Make sure to lower the water level, after they pop the front legs.


----------



## kermit70 (Jan 24, 2006)

*tads*

thanks guys. sorry i have been offline due to laptop troubles.


----------

